# How many carry a concealed weapon during bow?



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I carry mine for two reasons, the main being the fact that I have had a number of long walks back in the dark where I could hear coyotes not to far away and they would keep pace with me all the way out. Not stalking I am sure, but nerve racking nonetheless. I still stay aware, but if they ever get closer than my comfort level, at the very least I can make a lot of scary noise.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

answerguy8 said:


> You can't use it to finish off a deer here during bow season either.


 Well why the he11 carry one then ? In all my 35 years of hunting and fishing all over the place I HAVE NEVER NEEDED A GUN FOR PROTECTION. So don't even give me that argument. If you can't use it to finish off a deer may as well leave it at home.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

swampbuck62 said:


> Well why the he11 carry one then ? In all my 35 years of hunting and fishing all over the place I HAVE NEVER NEEDED A GUN FOR PROTECTION. So don't even give me that argument. If you can't use it to finish off a deer may as well leave it at home.


Did you read my post #14? For that matter do you ever read the news? Bad things happen to good people ALL THE TIME. One way to stop from becoming a victim is to protect yourself. I'm happy for you that the need to use a gun for self defense has never arisen in your last 35 years. Can you guarantee that the need won't come up in the next 35 years?


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> Did you read my post #14? For that matter do you ever read the news? Bad things happen to good people ALL THE TIME. One way to stop from becoming a victim is to protect yourself. I'm happy for you that the need to use a gun for self defense has never arisen in your last 35 years. Can you guarantee that the need won't come up in the next 35 years?


Couldn't have said it better myself answerguy8! Just look what that wackjob guy in Wisconsin did, or was it Minnesota?


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

answerguy8 said:


> Did you read my post #14? For that matter do you ever read the news? Bad things happen to good people ALL THE TIME. One way to stop from becoming a victim is to protect yourself. I'm happy for you that the need to use a gun for self defense has never arisen in your last 35 years. Can you guarantee that the need won't come up in the next 35 years?


 Yes I read your post. I think I would become good buddiies with the local law enforcement . If trespassers are that big of a problem in your area. My best friend is a DNR officer and my second is my cell phone. Push one button and he's at my farm in less then 30mins. If hunting get's so dangerous I have to carry an extra gun I'll quit. As I said I'm entering my 36th year of hunting. No problems yet,but if one should arise I can handle it.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't currently, but have had one instance that made me think of starting the practice. For awhile where I hunt we had a pack of wild dogs that were running. Seeing them a few times across a field made me think that something with a little more oomph would be nice.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

FireDoc66 said:


> I don't currently, but have had one instance that made me think of starting the practice. For awhile where I hunt we had a pack of wild dogs that were running. Seeing them a few times across a field made me think that something with a little more oomph would be nice.


 Funny you should mention that. The only time I wished I would have had a handgun shotgun or any gun . Was when me and my exwife[now] were walking into the woods . And a pack of wild dogs scared the crap out of us.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

answerguy8 said:


> Concealed weapons are a lot like insurance. You only need it when you need it.


But nobody has ever turned insurance around and used it to kill the owner.

If you were to run into a hard core criminal I doubt you would have much of a chance even if the criminal didn't have a gun, he would take yours faster than you knew what happened. That is also true for many cops too, that's part of the reason some cops die sometimes.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I've had a CCW for around 15 years. Carry my Glock 26 or Smith 640 whenever I'm in the woods hunting or not. Boehr, maybe they will maybe not. I know for sure if the criminal means bodily harm not having a weapon makes you a sitting duck. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

No I do not carry. I have only carried a couple times while doing my ADC business in the seedy side of town. I did learn a lot in the CCW class. Mutch of it opened my eyes as to what can happen if you are not prepared to make the ultimate decision or you hesitate.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> But nobody has ever turned insurance around and used it to kill the owner.
> 
> If you were to run into a hard core criminal I doubt you would have much of a chance even if the criminal didn't have a gun, he would take yours faster than you knew what happened. That is also true for many cops too, that's part of the reason some cops die sometimes.


----------



## Utahan (Mar 28, 2000)

I'm a little sad inside to see so many negitive veiws taken on carrying a concealed wepon on my favorite website. I kind of assumed that most of the guys out there were like me and valued the right to defend yourself with a gun and the right to hunt with a gun together in the same spot in my heart.

Bad things happen to people all the time here in michigan, both when they are a civilized area or in an uncivilized area. To assume that nothing will never happen to you is to be overly confident I think. To assume that you will be able to "handle" a sitituation when confonted in a slimeball or two is also being overly confident. 

I love my wife and kids, family and friends to much to put myself in a situtation where a thug with a baseball bat or knife could so easily overcome me, like they could if I were unarmed. I have a CCW on my from the point I get up in the morning till I take off my pants and climb into bed at night. 

I might not be able to defend myself and loved ones in every situation, but with a CCW I can in a lot more situtations then if I didn't have one.

Just my thoughts. Please excuse miss spelled words or poor grammar.
Troy


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

swampbuck62 said:


> Yes I read your post. I think I would become good buddiies with the local law enforcement . If trespassers are that big of a problem in your area. My best friend is a DNR officer and my second is my cell phone. Push one button and he's at my farm in less then 30mins. If hunting get's so dangerous I have to carry an extra gun I'll quit. As I said I'm entering my 36th year of hunting. No problems yet,but if one should arise I can handle it.


So if something bad happens you call for the guys with guns. I eliminate the middle man.


----------



## mich-hunter (Dec 13, 2000)

what ever choice one makes they still after to look in a mirror every day. The nice thing about it is a; you don't have to explain why when you meet the requierments  wich allows myself,who didn't have a uncle on the local police force.to get one.B;you will be held accountable for your actions..C; now the bad guys aren't the only one with a gun,and they know that :evil: D; with the new law the bad guy don't win in the end.

as the bad guy getting the weapon i think that could happen alot.people don't practice their draw skills like they should. 
don't get me wrong but my hunting equip is not worth some one gettting hurt. that would be alot of cash to defend myself in court justified or not. :rant: 
jmo.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Bow hunting, not bow hunting, driving, taking a walk, going to the grocery store, on the lake fishing, etc....

I carry way more often than not....sometimes I have 2 with me.

Boehr,
Let's see your stats on crimes thwarted by CCW holders versus crimes commited when CCW holders have their firearm taken from them.....I'm not buying your logic on this one.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

boehr said:


> But nobody has ever turned insurance around and used it to kill the owner.


Yes they have.....many many people have been murdered for insurance money!!!  

I bet there is not one recorded instance of a bow hunter having his firearm taken away from him and being killed with it.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

answerguy8 said:


> So if something bad happens you call for the guys with guns. I eliminate the middle man.


 Did not intend for this to get into an all out wizzing contest. And are you sure you can get your gun out before the trespasser does. And yes I call the guys with guns. If it comes to a point in the woods where you have to shot someone. Then your butt is going to be in court trying to prove to a jury of your peers that you were in the right. I don't have a whole lot of faith in our legal system to take that chance. And if you get the boys in green involved [DNR]. and the trespassers know your buddies with them. Or at least on a first name basis. They will be less likely the trespass again. When I used to manage a 3000 acre lease in south GA . The first thing I did was get to know all the local law enforcement. And I did the same thing when I bought my farm in TN. THE DNR THE LOCAL SHERIFF ARE OUR FRIEND'S NOT OUR ENEMIES. Call them get to know them. Heck send them a christmas card :lol: . You will be glad you did.:coolgleam


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6  

There are 'shoot no shoot' situations - the problem down here - is METH heads - the woods are full of guys cooking meth. If your getting deep in the woods around these parts - you better be able to defend yourself - or at least have the ability to do so - 

Someone above said - people don't practice their drawing skills - THAT IS GOOD ADVISE - 

Those that do carry - you should be putting hundreds of rounds though your normal carry gun annually - pulling it from your normal carry holster from under your normal carry cover - because it aint worth a dime if you can't get it out from under your cover - and engaged.

ferg....
Just having a CCW is not enough - you MUST become proficient.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

swampbuck62 said:


> I think I would become good buddiies with the local law enforcement .


Must be nice to hunt in an area where local law enforcement considers trespassing a crime. After 10 years of hoping to catch someone in the act, one of my hunting guests got a positive ID and license plate of trespassers who drove right onto my property for the sole purpose of harrassing him while he was repairing their vandalism. Long story here, but, suffice it to say, I've got a witness and enough evidence to get convictions on two different crimes(and no, the vandalism is not one of them), and the MSP(whom I reported the crimes to and met with face-to-face) know who the perps are, but will not make an arrest. I may have to take this one to Lansing.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

swampbuck62 said:


> THE DNR THE LOCAL SHERIFF ARE OUR FRIEND'S NOT OUR ENEMIES. Call them get to know them. Heck send them a christmas card :lol: . You will be glad you did.:coolgleam


Could you point out to me where someone indicated that Law Enforcement Officers are not our friends? It certainly didn't come from me. I've made contact with my local DNR officers when I've had problems but, darn my luck, they aren't always instantly available to help me out like they are in your neck of the woods. Where I hunt it is a good 20 minute walk into the woods, my preference is not to wait that long for help.



swampbuck62 said:


> If it comes to a point in the woods where you have to shot someone. Then your butt is going to be in court trying to prove to a jury of your peers that you were in the right. I don't have a whole lot of faith in our legal system to take that chance.


This comment baffles me. I don't want to have to deal with the judicial system either. But I don't plan on using my gun unless my life is in danger (I'm not going to escort a trespasser off my property by gun point if that's what you were thinking). So if the gun is drawn it's going to be a kill or be killed situation. In that case I'm willing to be tried by 12 rather than carried by 6.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ferg said:


> I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6
> 
> There are 'shoot no shoot' situations - the problem down here - is METH heads - the woods are full of guys cooking meth. If your getting deep in the woods around these parts
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

swampbuck62 said:


> Ferg said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6
> ...


I'm about 50 miles east and south of you as the crow flies - and if you think some 'meth head' is going to wait for you to make a phone call to DNR or anyone else when you in the woods your sadly mistaken - I would NOT be in the deep TN woods without my carry.

ferg....


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

answerguy8 said:


> Could you point out to me where someone indicated that Law Enforcement Officers are not our friends? It certainly didn't come from me. I've made contact with my local DNR officers when I've had problems but, darn my luck, they aren't always instantly available to help me out like they are in your neck of the woods. Where I hunt it is a good 20 minute walk into the woods, my preference is not to wait that long for help.
> 
> 
> 
> This comment baffles me. I don't want to have to deal with the judicial system either. But I don't plan on using my gun unless my life is in danger (I'm not going to escort a trespasser off my property by gun point if that's what you were thinking). So if the gun is drawn it's going to be a kill or be killed situation. In that case I'm willing to be tried by 12 rather than carried by 6.


 

1st point. ... I never said ANYONE on the forum said law enforcement was not our friends But I have been hunting long enough to know that most hunters don't want them noseing around their hunting area. And the fact is alot of people just don't want to deal with getting to know them on a personal basis. Heck the local DNR officer where I used to live had kids who went to school with mine. And his wife used to watch my little one. Most of these guys are hunters and fisherman just like us. They just don't get to do it as much as most of us.

2nd point. ... Are you willing ang ready to use deadly force if you really have to, I don't think I could. That is unless the person was in my home threating my family. There is always another option. Also most trespassers I have encountered saw me before I saw them. Because they don't wear orange. So thankfully they hightailed without confrontation. But all things being equal getting into any kind of a confrontation in the woods is just stupid. [we all know what happend in Wi]You are much better off to try and get a tag # and call someone. This is not tv and not the dang wildwest so if some idiot shoots you most likely will die.:yikes: 

Dang boys I used to want to move back to MI. But you guys make it sound like the woods are full of crazy people.:tdo12:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

swampbuck62 said:


> But you guys make it sound like the woods are full of crazy people.:tdo12:


well....11/15.... on state land.....yea,I'd say it IS pretty crazy,stupidly crazy...


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

swampbuck62 said:


> Dang boys I used to want to move back to MI. But you guys make it sound like the woods are full of crazy people.:tdo12:


I think we make it sound like we have a bunch of law abiding people here. 
People who are willing to go to the trouble of taking a CCW class, get fingerprinted, have their background checked by the FBI, pass profiecency classes. All in order to get a permit to be able to carry a concealed weapon to protect themselves.


----------



## tmb (Apr 5, 2001)

Everywhere, all the time. Because I can!


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

answerguy8 said:


> I think we make it sound like we have a bunch of law abiding people here.
> People who are willing to go to the trouble of taking a CCW class, get fingerprinted, have their background checked by the FBI, pass profiecency classes. All in order to get a permit to be able to carry a concealed weapon to protect themselves.


 I just hate it that it's has come to the point. That a man has to carry a handgun during bow season to feel safe. I grew up hunting around the Kalkaska and lake ann areas. And very seldom saw another soul in the woods. Now IT SEEMS THERE IS A NUT JOB BEHIND EVERY BUSH. Carry your handguns into the woods if you want. I pray to god you never have to use it. But if you do shoot staight.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

There is absolutely no situation where I would allow a confrontational situation escalate between myself and a crack head, trespasser and/or tree-stand thief that would warrant the use of a sidearm. Then again, I hunt private land so; things may not apply as they apparently do on state land (all the more reason now why I would never step foot there).  Futhermore, I do not know of one species of animal in southern Michigan that wants to eat me unless, I am already dead and laying on the ground for some other reason. 

Heres an actual situation where I am likewise glad that I do not carry a handgun

A few years back, while coming out of my woods bt myself after a morning bow hunt, a hysterical neighbor farmer walked at a very fast and deliberate pace from his house all the way across his crop field and directly towards me, _with a hammer in his hands!_ Turns out, the previous evening somebody had driven a vehicle around my locked entrance/exit gate and in doing so, tore up his newly-planted crop field pretty bad. He obviously concluded that I, or one of my party was responsible. To say that he was pissed would be an understatement. He stopped at about 20 paces and he started cussing and yelling at me with everything he had. 

I let him vent and cuss to his hearts content but, to be honest, I was ready to run away as fast as I could if things got any uglier. After he stopped screaming and cussing at me, I told him, in a very stern tone and using the same expletives, that (1) I did not drive over his crops, that (2) I have a gate with a key which is much easier for me to come onto _my own property_ and, that (3) I probably know who indeed did drive over his crops and I will tell and show him if he would _shut up and listen._ He was now still very, very pissed, but at least listening. As it turns out, it was (probably) some local teenagers driving their vehicle _around_ my locked gate (and over his crops) in order to drive back onto my secluded property in order to drink beer and party (earlier that morning, I found the empty beer cans, the condoms and remnants of a camp fire). 

My point is this even though this was a highly-charged situation, if I had a handgun at that momenttwo lives would have been ruined, specifically: the farmers life for coming at me with a hammer (for a what turned out to be 100% the wrong reason) and my own; for now having to spend the remainder of my life and uncalculatable financial and emotional resources to convince others (the legal community and his family) why I took a persons life over, what eventually turned out to be, such a trivial matter.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

swampbuck62 said:


> Well why the he11 carry one then ? In all my 35 years of hunting and fishing all over the place I HAVE NEVER NEEDED A GUN FOR PROTECTION. So don't even give me that argument. If you can't use it to finish off a deer may as well leave it at home.


We have bears and wolves in our woods. I don't own one, so I don't carry. If I had one, I would probably carry, when in the U.P.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

ArrowFlinger said:


> We have bears and wolves in our woods. I don't own one, so I don't carry. If I had one, I would probably carry, when in the U.P.


 I'm not going to get into the whole there has never been a documented attack by a wolf on a healthy person. And only a few very rare cases of black bear attacks. You forget I lived in Mi for 21 years. But IF carrying a gun makes you feel safer. Then by all means do it.  ... I feel a dead horse coming on anyone want to beat it.:lol:


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Riva said:


> My point is this&#8230; even though this was a highly-charged situation, if I had a handgun at that moment&#8212;two lives would have been ruined, specifically: the farmer&#8217;s life for coming at me with a hammer (for a what turned out to be 100% the wrong reason) and my own; for now having to spend the remainder of my life and uncalculatable financial and emotional resources to convince others (the legal community and his family) why I took a person&#8217;s life over, what eventually turned out to be, such a trivial matter.


This has gone way off topic - but, this situation that you describe doesn't/and would not justify using leathel force - and had you had a CCW you would know that - 

You can't just pull your carry every time you 'think' something is going to go bad - it has to be bad - and, I don't know about you, but I'd not be in 'fear of my life' from someone walking or running at me for that matter with only a hammer in their hands - 

I hope your not left with just an arrow and/or a knife when someone stoked up on meth comes at you out of the woods thinking your 'the man' and he's armed - 

Happens - allot - 

ferg....
and to keep this on topic - Yes I would carry bow hunting -


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry if I drove this thing off topic.

To your point, I don't ever expect to ever in my lifetime be in a situation where I would happen to come upon a meth-head in the woods. If indeed that is a frequent occurance on state land as some of you people infer, we have bigger problems out there than baitng, QDM, OBR, etc. If given a choice of hunting on state land with a gun or not hunting at all, I would not hunt at all--you've now convinced me even further why that is a better choice.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ferg said:


> This has gone way off topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Riva said:


> Sorry if I drove this thing off topic.
> 
> To your point, I don't ever expect to ever in my lifetime be in a situation where I would happen to come upon a meth-head in the woods. If indeed that is a frequent occurance on state land as some of you people infer, we have bigger problems out there than baitng, QDM, OBR, etc. If given a choice of hunting on state land with a gun or not hunting at all, I would not hunt at all--you've now convinced me even further why that is a better choice.


Wasn't you - it went off a while ago - 

Meth cooking in the state and private lands down here is becoming a much larger problem than anything else - it's very dangerous in the woods here - 

Someone else summed it better than I could, simply, that they carry because 'they can' they have the right too and have been qualified and trained to do so - I'd rather have the woods full of those guys - than all the 'other guys' that do it illegaly - (criminals) - 

ferg....
Heck I have a problem with guys that only shoot thier long guns twice or three times a year, the day before the season opens - but that's just me.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry if this has gotten off topic and into a bit of a wizzing contest. Were all here for one thing the love of hunting and the outdoors. So lets have fun and " CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG".:lol: :lol:


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I guess I don't see what the big deal is, I carry all the time, I'm 6'1" 210 lbs, I'm not afraid of too many things, I carry because it's my right to or not to.
What has being afraid of anything got to do with my rights? My gun is part of my attire, just like my wallet, watch, etc. God forbid, but I won't ever draw my gun on anyone unless I have no way out. And then it will be to defend my life! You guys that don't think we should carry a weapon must live in a fantasy world. Do you think all the crime that goes on around you is on the News? and if you don't hear about it, it must not happen. Wow, maybe 1/3 is reported, and that's too high. CPL is not for everybody, there is one hell of a lot of responsibility that goes along with it. Don't bash our rights, stand up for them before we loose some rights that might directly affect You!

And I Do Carry Bowhunting.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

glockman55 said:


> What has being afraid of anything got to do with my rights? .


 Because that seems to be the overwhelming theme. Alot of the coments delt with what if this happens or what if that happens. That is not a good reason. If you carry because you can or just because you want to. Then that should be good enough for me or anyone else. But if YOU ARE carrying because your scared. Then you should'nt carry. And maybe you should'nt go into the woods alone.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

ROTFLMAO I don't think anyone was stating that they were afraid - just a bunch of 'what if's' at least on my part - Heck - I did federal LE in SE Florida, the Carrib, CA and SA for 10 years - there is NOTHING in the woods that is going to frighten me  Nothing.


ferg....
Unless animials start carring mac10's :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ferg said:


> ROTFLMAO I don't think anyone was stating that they were afraid - just a bunch of 'what if's' at least on my part - Heck - I did federal LE in SE Florida, the Carrib, CA and SA for 10 years - there is NOTHING in the woods that is going to frighten me  Nothing.
> 
> 
> ferg....
> Unless animials start carring mac10's :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is basically what I was saying. Several of the coments did have what if's and might happen's in them. You have to read bettween the lines sometimes. While trying not to read too much into things. Dang Ferg I think you like to argue almost as much as me.:lol: :lol:

I think this one is carrying a small m16


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

swampbuck62 said:


> That a man has to carry a handgun during bow season to feel safe.


It's like having a smoke detector or fire extinguisher. You don't have them because you expect a problem you have them _incase_ you have a problem.


----------

